# Skittle or Starburst Wine? Which to choose? :)



## CheerfulHeart (Oct 26, 2014)

After reading all of the 300-plus posts about Skittle Wine, I am still intrigued by this recipe and considering making a batch of the Skittles Wine or perhaps a batch of Starburst Wine. If you made both, which one would you make again? For those who have made Skittles or Starburst wine, was the end result as tasty as you expected, and was it worth the effort involved? Would you make it again and why or why not? Did Skittles Wine or Starburst Wine surprise you in any way? I am a newbie so I am interested to know the opinions of experienced winemakers on this recipe before I start it.


----------

